# Do you have a Virgin Media TiVo and an Android Phone?



## arantius

I'm the creator of TiVo Commander ( https://market.android.com/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander ) and I've received reports that it doesn't work with Virgin Media TiVos. I think it should, but I need just a little help to make it work.

So if you have both necessary devices, and some time to work with me, please contact me. Easiest contact method for me is this username @gmail.com . Thanks.


----------



## mikerr

To save you the development time:

The UK premiere (VM TiVo) does not have its network ports enabled at all at present,
that will change when they release the UK specific ipad app though "soon".


----------



## arantius

Odd. One of my users' reports was that "This works perfectly with my UK virgin media tivos on manual setup.", the bug being that auto detect claimed it didn't work (thus only manual setup did work).


----------



## ptruman

You can PM me if you like, but you'll have fun getting it to work 

So far, the VM TiVo does NOT have bluetooth or ethernet capabilities enabled. The only way to do any remote recording is via the approved app, which uses a VM internet server to pass a signal back to their internal network on which the TiVos are connected - which sets up the recording.

It's possible that once the iPAD app launches (http://www.techradar.com/news/television/virgin-media-unveils-tivo-ipad-app-1019063) later this year, that your app might be made to work.


----------



## OzSat

Have got this working OK - but it starts 'Watch Now' 29 minutes into programme.


----------



## Brangdon

It works for me, too, with 15.2.

It doesn't yet add enough value for me to use it routinely, and I've not given my TiVo a permanent connection to my home network, so I've not done much testing. (I wrote about the kinds of features I'd like to see in another thread.)


----------



## Fixerman

It does not work for me. It "sees" the Tivo on the network ok but does not connect.

The Peanut App for the iPad works ok.


----------



## whiteswan

Tivo Commander now works brilliantly.........

Its great to be able to select my recordings and begin to play one without going into all the tivo menus.......

Dave


----------



## Halifax81

Mine works fine but doesn't pull through any images plus the remote layout is slightly different, other than that it's spot on


----------



## Fixerman

Fixerman said:


> It does not work for me. It "sees" the Tivo on the network ok but does not connect.
> 
> The Peanut App for the iPad works ok.


My Android app is working fine now. I just needed to enter some parameters!


----------



## royfox

Just got this app working.. Has anyone tried port forwarding to see if this can work outside the home network?


----------



## arantius

royfox said:


> Just got this app working.. Has anyone tried port forwarding to see if this can work outside the home network?


It does. I do this. But it's an advanced sort of use case that I'm definitely not going to spend my personal time supporting.


----------



## fergiet

Working well with the 15.2 update from Virgin. Using an HTC Wildfire so if it works with that it should be fine with any android phone.

Great app by the way.


----------



## Halifax81

Has the app been pulled from the market? Or is it a temp glitch?

Not that it matters as I have the app installed for now


----------



## arantius

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8833061#post8833061


----------



## zekeisaszekedoes

arantius said:


> It does. I do this. But it's an advanced sort of use case that I'm definitely not going to spend my personal time supporting.


Hey arantius, which ports need to be forwarded to do this? Because I tried it with just 1413 and it does not work.

I tried going through my VPN when on 3G networks but it doesn't schedule recordings correctly for some reason... could be a VPN fault as it's a lot slower than me accessing my NAS PC via FTP versus trying it with SMB over the VPN. But still... flummoxed.

Using v13 of the app, last one before the takedown I believe. (If TiVo aren't going to release an official app, having a good free one taken down is a dick move).


----------



## arantius

> Hey arantius, which ports need to be forwarded to do this? Because I tried it with just 1413 and it does not work.


1413. For a standard (US) TiVo. I don't know anything about Virgin. If it doesn't work for you, I can't help.


----------



## OzSat

1413 works fine here


----------



## zekeisaszekedoes

OzSat said:


> 1413 works fine here


What are you inputting in the TiVo Address column? I've tried the DynDNS, direct IP, with and without http:// or https:// and it never seems to make a difference.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

It isn't working for me using just 1413 either.


----------



## OzSat

zekeisaszekedoes said:


> What are you inputting in the TiVo Address column? I've tried the DynDNS, direct IP, with and without http:// or https:// and it never seems to make a difference.


The TiVo address is the address assigned by my router - so in the format 192.168.*.*

Found in in the Network Connection settings on TiVo - the IP address below Ethernet details


----------



## zekeisaszekedoes

OzSat said:


> The TiVo address is the address assigned by my router - so in the format 192.168.*.*
> 
> Found in in the Network Connection settings on TiVo - the IP address below Ethernet details


Oh I didn't mean that... getting it working on the LAN was a doddle. I was talking about port forwarding to make it usable from any other network, which in my experience is only (barely) possible with VPN.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99

I was meaning portforwarding as well. 

I've got a bit of time this morning so I'll see if I can get it working.


----------



## OzSat

I don't think you can remote control the UK ones from a remote network.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Mine is (more or less) already controlled like that, because my network isn't numbered 192.168.* and the VM Tivo is hardcoded to reject addresses not in that range - so it's on a separate network and I forward everything.

What you have to do is reverse-NAT everything to the tivo so it looks like the router is sending it, otherwise it'll ignore you. That should work from any remote network.. I could probably control tivo from work that way (pointless unless I wanted to convince SWMBO it was haunted though).


----------

